# Humminbird 898 cx HD SI, wer hat Erfahrung damit?



## kampseefischer (12. November 2013)

Hallo

Wer hat denn von euch schon Erfahrung mit dem 898 cx HD SI?
Würde mich über eure Berichte sehr freuen.

lg
Kampseefischer


----------



## AHM (12. November 2013)

*AW: Humminbird 898 cx HD SI, wer hat Erfahrung damit?*

Hallo Kampseeficher,

ich wollte mir das 898 cx DH SI Echolot auch kaufen, jedoch hat mir ein sehr bekannter Händler in dieser Preisklasse das Garmin GPS Maps 721 xs mit Chirp Technologie empfohlen. Das Chirp erkennt wohl, welchen Fisch Du auf dem Bildschirm hast.  

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, welches Echolot besser für meine Zweck ist.


----------



## kampseefischer (14. November 2013)

*AW: Humminbird 898 cx HD SI, wer hat Erfahrung damit?*

Hallo

ja, bei den vielen unterschiedlichen Techniken der Hersteller den Überblick zu bewahren ist gar nicht leicht.
Vor allem die Unterschiede zu finden und dann zu beurteilen, was für einen persönlich wichtiger ist.
Mich interessiert vor allem wie gut das Down und Side Imaging funktioniert.
Vielleicht kann ja jemand noch von seinen Erfahrungen berichten.

lg
Kampseefischer


----------



## drehteufel (14. November 2013)

*AW: Humminbird 898 cx HD SI, wer hat Erfahrung damit?*



AHM schrieb:


> Hallo Kampseeficher,
> 
> ich wollte mir das 898 cx DH SI Echolot auch kaufen, jedoch hat mir ein sehr bekannter Händler in dieser Preisklasse das Garmin GPS Maps 721 xs mit Chirp Technologie empfohlen. Das Chirp erkennt wohl, welchen Fisch Du auf dem Bildschirm hast.
> 
> Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, welches Echolot besser für meine Zweck ist.



Mir hat der sehr bekannte Händler auf der Messe in MD auch zum Kauf eines CHIRP-Gerätes geraten und von einem HDS12 abgeraten, da CHIRP die Zukunft des Echolots sei.
Mal abwarten, bisher sind mir die verfügbaren Geräte zu klein, angeblich soll es die in Kürze aber bis zu 10 Zoll Diagonale geben.


----------



## AHM (14. November 2013)

*AW: Humminbird 898 cx HD SI, wer hat Erfahrung damit?*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Mir hat der sehr bekannte Händler auf der Messe in MD auch zum Kauf eines CHIRP-Gerätes geraten und von einem HDS12 abgeraten, da CHIRP die Zukunft des Echolots sei.
> Mal abwarten, bisher sind mir die verfügbaren Geräte zu klein, angeblich soll es die in Kürze aber bis zu 10 Zoll Diagonale geben.



hallo drehteufel,

ich arbeite auch im vertrieb und frage mich, ob die händler dieses garmin empfehlen weil sie von der technik überzeugt sind oder weil die marge hoch ist.

anscheinend kann man das garmin 721xs mit ipad oder anderen tablets über wlan oder bluetooth verbinden. dann hat man auch ein 10 zoll display.

mfg 
ahm


----------



## kampseefischer (15. November 2013)

*AW: Humminbird 898 cx HD SI, wer hat Erfahrung damit?*

Worin sind denn die Unterschiede zu dieser Chirp-Technologie im Vergleich zu Lowrance HDS und Humminbird-Technik?
Habt ihr das schon herausgefunden?

lg
Kampseefischer


----------



## drehteufel (15. November 2013)

*AW: Humminbird 898 cx HD SI, wer hat Erfahrung damit?*



AHM schrieb:


> hallo drehteufel,
> 
> ich arbeite auch im vertrieb und frage mich, ob die händler dieses garmin empfehlen weil sie von der technik überzeugt sind oder weil die marge hoch ist.
> 
> ...


 
Tja, das ist eine gute Frage, die Bilder sahen jedenfalls im Simulationsmodus, wie eigentlich immer, ziemlich gut aus.
CHIRP arbeitet nicht mit festen Frequenzen, sondern mit einem Frequenzband, welches die verschiedensten Objekte besonders detailliert darstellen soll.
Ein Zander wird angeblich bei 210kHz am besten erkannt...


----------



## AHM (15. November 2013)

*AW: Humminbird 898 cx HD SI, wer hat Erfahrung damit?*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Tja, das ist eine gute Frage, die Bilder sahen jedenfalls im Simulationsmodus, wie eigentlich immer, ziemlich gut aus.
> CHIRP arbeitet nicht mit festen Frequenzen, sondern mit einem Frequenzband, welches die verschiedensten Objekte besonders detailliert darstellen soll.
> Ein Zander wird angeblich bei 210kHz am besten erkannt...



hallo drehteufel,

in den nächsten tagen wird garmin auf einer händlermesse in holland den nächsten paukenschlag präsentieren!

das echolot ( 10 zoll) hat dann chirp , down bzw. side scan, jedoch soll die qualität der bilder um ein vielfaches besser sein.


----------



## drehteufel (15. November 2013)

*AW: Humminbird 898 cx HD SI, wer hat Erfahrung damit?*



AHM schrieb:


> hallo drehteufel,
> 
> in den nächsten tagen wird garmin auf einer händlermesse in holland den nächsten paukenschlag präsentieren!
> 
> das echolot ( 10 zoll) hat dann chirp , down bzw. side scan, jedoch soll die qualität der bilder um ein vielfaches besser sein.



Auf genau dieses Gerät warte ich, angeblich soll es sogar erheblich günstiger als das HDS12 von Lowrance sein.


----------

